# 125 stock list



## ZealotBluZebra (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm setting up a 125 (72x18),and would like some advice regarding my proposed stock list
1Pearsei
1 JD
1Goldsaum
1 Convict
1 Firemouth
1 School of Arulias Barbs

Thoughts,concerns,advice all are welcome,and appreciated.thank you in advance


----------



## ZealotBluZebra (Apr 23, 2014)

I will have to take the lack of response as a green light,with no commonly forseen issues with my proposed list.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

It's only been a day, people do have lives. Anyway, back to te topic. First what type of filtration will you be using? I would only say to watch out for aggression from the gold saum. Others may have a different opinion.


----------



## ZealotBluZebra (Apr 23, 2014)

My only real concern was whether or not the pearsei would be too large for the 125,and whether the fire mouth would be too peaceful to be housed with the group. Really if there was a blaring issue. Someone would have chimed in by now. I have plenty of time before I even get to adding fish, but it's nice to go in with a list set, and knowing the list is one that will allow for a successful tank.P.S I don't think about how long a post has been up. I look at how many times it's been [email protected] views, and 0 response, tells me at least I'm not too far off.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I also look at how many people have viewed a post but they could just be looking to see what you are planning on and not necessarily have any experience with your potential stocking list. I have zero experience with them but I'm curious what someone will recommend.

I'm not sure if there are any species specific articles in either the Library or Species Profiles but you could check those sections out while you are waiting for someone to respond.


----------



## ZealotBluZebra (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah I do all that before I ask about any fish anyways. Truth is I have read top to bottom every species article to any fish I've researched. I hope Through text my context is not lost. I appreciate any and all advice, and suggestions. I don't expect everyone to be like me, but I know when going thru other forum topics like Malawi,or DIY, I'm actually looking for threads to help provide useful info. One like my op. I chop at the bit to provide good Mbuna advice. I guess in that way I do get a little antsy about awaiting responses to my own questions. Admittedly I haven't had to receive much in the way of advice for some time, as I have been comfortably housing a variety of Mbuna for years now. But with this new 125, I felt a bit of change might be good. Hence the inquiry. Also not that it might make a difference at all. But some might notice my limited activity, and think I'm a new CF user. When in actuality my original account has had repeated password reset issues that have forced me to create a new account. I do wish to be allowed to post as master chi, but until CichlidAdmin can help me with that issue. I have to use this account.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Hey master chi. The pearsi does get huge. I think you should roll with your stocking idea, but buy all the fish(other than the barbs) as juveniles to allow them to mature together. Putting adults or subadults together could be difficult. As the fish grow, you could always make a change with the pearsi due to size or another fish due to aggression. If you want a specific sex for each species, buy a few of each and remove the extras when needed. You should be able to sex a convict at an early size. Provide plenty of line of sight breaks and cover with wood and stone. Those barbs would benefit with a high number, so get a dozen and see how they do.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Iggy!! that was the type of response I was "fishing" for. So I've been told the Pearsei can get up to 14" . That would make him the largest fish I've ever kept.

So at 14'' is when I'm now pushing it size wise for a 125?Is it more about how the big guy behaves,and lives at this point?Fat and happy vs seemingly stressed?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Females can reach 14". Males 16-17". With an 18" depth you run into very little room. I've never kept them. They certainly don't grow to those sizes overnight so....

Smaller Vieja type fish are either not as flashy or more aggressive than a Pearsi.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, makes sense. Well I could go all females. The coloration of my current list doesn't take a large hit going that route. Would a female Red terror be good with any of these guys. Like what if I do all female

Red Terror
Goldsaum
JD
Convict
Firemouth

I'm at work on my mobile so I'm not too certain how big the female terror will get. But I know their Color is intense.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Festae are absolute terrors. Highly aggressive. Once again, no personal experience. But I would say a definite no.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought so. I will be going with my original list then


----------

